# AMH & EGGS RETRIEVED



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Ladies

As a new egg sharer I was wondering if any of you ladies who have egg shared or had their own cycles be kind enough to share your AMH result, amount of eggs collected and the outcome of your cycle. 

Fay xx


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm not an egg sharer but I was a recipient at a UK clinic.  Our donor was 29, so much younger than me, had good AMH and we were assured we'd get a good amount even only having half.  When it came to EC she didn't produce a single egg.  I don't want to frighten you and I think my case is extremely rare but AMH isn't everything and a lot will just come down to how you respond to the medication.
Hope it all works out for you - and your recipient!  
BQ xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey...

All my cycles were egg share

Cycle 1 - 16 eggs... BFP for me ended in MC... BFN for recipient
Cycle 2 - 27 eggs.... BFP for me ended in MC...BFN for recipient
Cycle 3 - 12 eggs... BFN for both me and recipient
Cycle 4 - 38 eggs...BFP for me originally twins but lost one and currently 26+5 with a little boy... BFN for recipient.

I have a high AMH level which differs from each clinic as there testing must be different...

Clinic 1 - AMH was 57.7
Clinic 2 - AMH  was 32
Clinic 3 - AMH was in excess of 67...

Hope this helps
xx


----------



## MrsA14 (Dec 27, 2014)

my AMH was 40 something. First time I got 12 eggs on 150 gonal f. both got a baby. 
2nd ivf 150 gonal f same as before got 11 eggs. I got my BFP and haven't found out about the recipient yet. 
I think your AMH is a good indication but it all depends on how much drugs your on and how your body responds to them. If I'd have been on more drugs I would have more than likely got more eggs but my clinic is very careful about ohss. Good luck!


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Baking Queen - Thank you for your feedback, so sorry your donor didn't produce a single egg - how scary

Hope84 - Wow, great feedback..thank you so much and congratulations on your pregnancy!  Your living proof that a high AMH can give you a good quantity of eggs.  Can I ask what medication and protocols you were on please?

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

MrsA14 - Also thank you for yours, your AMH is similar to mine so very interested to hear your results.  I have been told I will be on 150 menopur to start.  Congratulations on all your pregnancies xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

My AMH was 2.2 and I got 4 own eggs with 100% fert but BFN

I cycled with an altruistic donor who produced 8 eggs (shared with another lady so 4 each) 1 fertilised, I don't know her AMH but im sure it was good with her being accepted to donate. Was shocked I faired better myself 

L x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

I have an amh of 67. I didn't respond well to me oput and long protocol but then did short protocol with gonal f and got 24 eggs and a bfp


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lilly - Thank you for your feedback.  I have noticed that some clinics will allow girls with an AMH of 15 and below egg share, not sure why however my clinics criteria is 16 +

Thank you for your feed back, wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Foxglove - Do you have PCOS?  X


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes I do! I did very weird things on my cycle! My e2 levels never really rose indicating non many eggs but the scans and results showed different! I don't recommend attempting 24 eggs! Was pretty ill afterwards but then again did get my little boy as a result x


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Excellent result then! - thanks for the info xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

1st cycle and 2nd cycle i was on SP with merional and cetrotide. Stimmed for 8 days, coasted for 2.

3rd cycle (different clinic) i was on LP  with menopur. Stimmed for 15 days (not 100% on that)

4th and final cycle (another different clinic) i was on SP With menopur. Stimmed for 17 days, coasted for 2 days.
And ended up been hospitalised with moderate OHSS.
Personally, my body takes longer to respond with menopur. Its not the 1st ive heard of this. I think it took till day 10 to show any response at all with my final cycle and we were talking af cancelling... xx


----------

